# Sansa's lipoma *gross warning*



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

Sansa had a huge lipoma when we got her in March. Given she was 12 years old they had decided that surgery might be too risky. After a month of having her we realised that it was growing quite rapidly so we asked our vet for a second opinion. He reckoned that the risk of surgery didn't outweigh the benefit of having it removed and encouraged us to book her in and he would do the surgery himself.

This was her soon after we got her









The night before her op









The lump itself









Our vet had pictures taken during surgery and it was only when the area had been shaved it became clear just how large the thing was.

Thankfully she recovered very quickly and the morning after her op she was bouncing about at breakfast time.

This was her the day after









A week later









And Sansa today much happier and she runs much faster when she's playing now. I think the lump would have been pulling her skin before. 


















Sometimes even old doggies can be tough as old boots.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

WOW!!!

That was huge.. She looks so happy now and I bet she is so thank full to have you as her slave.. 
xxxx


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

Thankfully the Dogs Trust have been excellent since we got Sansa, they pay a large % of any vet bills as they had previously considered her problems to be too great to rehome as usual. 

It was so sad seeing her in her kennel, she was sitting with her back to everyone but we asked to take her a walk as she was of a similar age to our other dog. 

Myself and my partner and his dog all liked her a lot when we took her out so we asked to adopt her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ive had a few Lipomas taken off my dogs the most recent only a few weeks ago, my vet over the years has said he has taken some huge ones off, I see what he means now, poor dog it must have been awful its enourmous bless her.

glad she got through the surgery Ok and is doing so well and now, she looks so happy and settled.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

god that was huge, im so glad youve got her, she looks a lovely dog. and very happy with you


----------



## fifemute (May 30, 2012)

That is quite unbelievable, must have been some relieve to get rid of that.


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

CrunchieMac said:


> This was her soon after we got her


Pic 1... I'm unhappy with my lump 

Pic 2... Happy doggie   

What a huge difference?!! Well done for mending her xxxxxxx

.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow isn't that amazing - this old girlie can at last enjoy life as she should do.

Well done doesn't even seem to hit the mark. Just fab dabby dozzey.


----------



## CrunchieMac (Mar 11, 2012)

She's definately much happier now, when she had the lump she could be quite uptight. We couldn't put her and Dusty in the boot of the car despite there being plenty of room. He's a bit unstable at the best of times and if he fell into her she'd growl and snap which'd scare him and he'd fall over again and this would result in another stern telling off. 

She doesn't seem to mind him now though and she's much more relaxed about the house. Our vet did say that we'd likely notice an improvement in her temprement once it'd been removed.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

She must be so much happier without that round her neck! Many more games ahead for her!


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

Bless, she looks much happier now. Well done for asking for the second opinion.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2012)

I love you for taking an oldie AND an overlooked problem oldie. HUGE hugs.

Did have a naughty thought, looking at that photo... You should put that in What's In The Bowl Today?


----------



## Kerrigannn (Jul 10, 2012)

You guys are so awesome for what you've done for this dog  Dogs will love you unconditionally, but it takes the right people to do it back, and you are definitely those people. I'm glad she's made a full recovery. Give her a good pet for me!


----------

